# When do you start to take Whey Protien drinks before IVF?



## EmiAtti (Jul 14, 2005)

I have not had a problem with egg quality, but after reading on here about these supplements I feel that I ought to do as much as I can for the treatment to be successfull, so I would like to know:
When do you start to take Whey Protein drinks before IVF?
And which one is the best?
And where do you buy it from?
What is the cost?

all advice welcomed

Many thanks Emi


----------



## EmiAtti (Jul 14, 2005)

dose any one know


please?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi Emi

i think you are suposed to take it during stims as protein helps with egg quality, i didn't take protein drinks but during second ivf cycle i made sure i was eating plenty of protein and i had better quality embryos

good luck 

pam xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Emmi,

Pams right as I don't eat alot I was told to drink protein drinks,, like build up, during the stims and eat loads of chicken etc...

Good luck Katy. xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi girls,

I'm going to try this. One of my FF's has recommended this site for protein.

http://www.rosemaryshealthfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Catalogue_Protein_15.html

I have another cycle before I have my next IVF so I'm going to experiment on my next cycle. Zita West, if I remember correctly, recommends 60g of protein a day. I've loaned my book to a friend so I need to get it back to check.

Good luck,
Almamay


----------



## EmiAtti (Jul 14, 2005)

thank you ladies! especially for the link! it's not cheep stuff then! but woth it if it makes a difference.

Emily


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say that I ordered my protein yesterday from Rosemary's Healthfoods and it arrived today!!!  Very good service indeed.

x,
Almamay


----------

